# I lost my Chloe girl



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Trish I'm so, so sorry..... Hugs to you and Cedar...


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry. Godspeed Chloe.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your Chloe. My deepest sympathy for you and your family.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I had read your earlier threads about Chloe's troubles and am so sorry to hear the outcome.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry you had to go through this, i know from experience it is the most difficult thing I have ever had to do with my first dog. As tough as it is, the fact that you were there for her in every way possible says alot, and I know she was glad you were there with her. Prayers for you and your family during this time.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry you had to make this decision. I will keep you, your family, and Cedar in my thoughts.


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

So very sorry to read your post. I have just been in a very similar situation and I know it can make it makes you feel worse when you see how your other pup is missing them as well, you will just have to give Cedar extra loving for awhile. My thoughts are with you during this very sad time.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry...your post makes a very touching farewell...


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Chloe.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. We have gone through/are going through the same thing right now. If there is anything I can do, please don't hesitate. I'm just so sorry. Wishing you peace.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I remember when I los my Tucker - his brother Tanner was the same way. Losing him was hard enough but watching Tanner didn't make it any easier. I agree having Tanner with me was good and bad at the same time. Give Cedar a big hug and kiss from us here in Ohio. Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Chloe.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

Run free, Chloe.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh we sure all understand! Poor you going through this loss and Cedar too. My heart goes out to you for the sudden loss of your beautiful girl and you are in my thoughts. Love the photos of her.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in tears reading about your beautiful Chloe. I'm so sorry that you lost her so suddenly. I know that it was a terrible shock. You lost her on the same day that we lost Di. Also tragically lost on that day was Maggie and little Blue. Beautiful Sophie went to the bridge on 5/18. Just a terribly sad week. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Cedar to get thru this terrible loss.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Big hugs to you


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

Chloe certainly was an amazing dog! Such a playful puppy, such a loyal friend, such a sweet old dog! I am so blessed to have watched her grow. I can tell all of you that Chloe was THE MOST wanted and loved dog around! Trish went everywhere with her! She followed Trish everywhere, and was sad anytime Trish had to leave her over night. I remember when we went on a road trip to Florida and had to leave the dogs behind, Trish's mom was telling us how she had to wipe tears from Chloe's eyes cause she missed Trish so much! We all of so many wonderful memories of Chloe. The reason her brother and I decided to get a golden retriever was because of how amazing Chloe was! I wanted a dog just like Chloe, because she was so gentle and loving, great with kids and other dogs and cats...whatever animal Trish decided to bring home, Chloe just went with the flow! 
Trish and Chloe have been through so much together in the last nine and a half years. I know Chloe and Trish were meant to be together...They helped each other and would do anything for each other! That kind of Bond is so special and Chloe and Trish certainly had the strongest bond i've ever seen! 
My heart and thoughts are with Trish and Cedar. *HUGS* 
Rest in Peace Chloe, thanks for leaving your paw print on all of our hearts. 
Love you Trish
xoxo


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Godspeed sweet Chloe. You are forever loved. And hugs to you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Chloe. We also lost our Maddie on Saturday also so I know the sorrow you are feeling.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your lost. I is so hard to see them go. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Trish, I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too wish to say that I am sorry for your loss. May Chloe Rest in Peace.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your sudden loss of Chloe. I know words cannot make this better right now but I do know what you are going through. Hugs to you all and Cedar.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I am saddened at the news of another great Golden going to the Rainbow bridge.
I will mourn with you. So sorry.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful Chloe.....so much loss these days.

RIP pretty girl.

Big hugs to Cedar.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry. R.I.P Chloe


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no. I am so so sorry  TOO much death around here lately


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My broken heart is breaking all over again for you. Wish I could say more, but I can barely type through the tears. I am so very sorry. Take care


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doglover*

Doglover

My heart goes out to you - I know Chloe has met my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge and they will have a good time, until we get there.

Big hugs and kisses to Cedar and I am so very sorry.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Chloe.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just saw this and I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Chloe was a beauty and I am so sorry for your loss of her. Thank you for finding the strength to stay with her to the end. I know just exactly how difficult that is - and how glad you will be for the rest of your life that you were there for her.

If Cedar is like my Golden boys, there will be a long period of mourning before life returns to normal. I think Joker didn't really recover from Sabrina's death until we brought home Sunny, more than five years later.

Big hugs,
Lucy


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you. I am sure my gentle Beau reached out his paw and welcomed Chloe to the bridge. I am so sorry....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry. Rest in peace sweet, gentle Chloe.


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is so very hard to let them go. But you gave your sweet beautiful girl a gift by being there with her and making that ultimate decision. She'll be running free in the fields and sniffing the winds with all our angels at the beautiful Bridge, until you meet again. Cry and grieve because it's OK to, and Cedar will too. Love and hugs to you all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Trish,

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Chloe. She was such a beautiful girl. My heart goes out to you for the pain you are going thru right now. The one thing I can tell you is to hug Cedar real close and so you can comfort to each other. Know that she will be with you furever just now walking on silent paws and in your heart. 

Run free sweet Chloe

Too many sweet goldens lost this past week.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Chloe.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry ... what a shock! You did the right thing, letting them go from pain is a courageous and loving thing to do. I would hope someone would do it for me.
Godspeed Dear Chloe... look for Selka.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Chloe. My heart aches for you. Rest in Peace, Chloe.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Keeping you in our prayers.

RIP Chloe


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Condolences for the loss of your beautiful girl. What a loving tribute to Chloe that she was such a sweet, gentle girl that two people adopted a Golden because of her as well as your amazing bond together. Chloe was also blessed to have you as her mother.
I'm so sorry for the terrible pain you're feeling now, but so glad for all the wonderful years you shared with your precious girl and that you found each other. You're in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i am so sorry to hear this..i cant imagine


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly sweet Chloe


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We just got Dru-Dru's ashes back, so I'm still mourning him. 
I will say a prayer for your Chloe, that she's running free and laughing and chasing squirrels at the Bridge. One day we will all be together again.
Hugs.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Such a beautiful girl and am so very sorry for your loss of Chloe. Even though we know we are making the right decision to let them go it is never an easy decision to make.

Chloe will be making new friends now and she will also be forever watching over you all

Run free and sleep softly Chloe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dogluver*

Dogluver

I am so very sorry about Chloe. It is always SO HARD on us no matter if we know they are sick, or if it comes on suddenly. I think it is much easier on our babies, if it is a sudden illness-that is the only positive I can think of.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

How heartbreaking for you. I am so sorry dear Chloe had to leave you. She is free from pain and playing and watching over you from the bridge. I told my Lucy to watch out for her. 

Rest in peace sweet Chloe.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, I know when my Belle passed - Ben her partner in crime was very depressed he dropped a lot of weight and was refusing to eat for awhile. We put her things away as well...Ben was depressed. So we put some of her things back out her bed and some toys...Ben started sleeping in Belles olds bed, and slowly came out of his sadness. Recently, after 4 years of sleeping in her bed, he has decided he wants his old bed back.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed dear Chloe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful sweet Chole, I know how hard it is for you and Cedar right now. Time will ease the pain and loss you're feeling right now. Chole will always be with you in spirit, right next to you and watching over you.

It is always harder on those who are left behind, both human and animal. My golden girl missed her big brother as much as we did when he went to the Bridge in Feb.

Godspeed sweet Chole, run free and sleep softly.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. So very hard to lose them. I lost my 11 year old, Tess, five weeks ago today. Prayers to you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry for your sudden loss of Chloe. My heart goes out to you and to Cedar.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry. I know exactly what you're going through, if that helps at all. We lost our 12-year-old German Shepherd just a little over a month ago. She died in her sleep and it was totally unexpected. She was completely fine the night before, had eaten her dinner and gone out for a walk in the evening just like she did every night. There was nothing strange or abnormal about her. When we woke up the next morning, she was gone. It was such as shock to us. We assume it was just natural causes due to old age as she had just been at the vet a few weeks before and got a clean bill of health, at least for her age. I still have my bad days when I really, really miss her, but then other days I'm fine. I wish that we had the chance to say goodbye, but I'm also glad that she went peacefully at home in her sleep. It does get easier with time, but just know that you're not the only one going through this. Knowing that does help me a little bit.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you and sending thoughts and prayers for you and your Chloe


----------

